# You guys see DFW on the UG?



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Not sure if you guys are on the UG? DFW was on there abusing people, such a dick. BE reported it too Anyway, here's the highlights of his douchebaggery...

Hey Reggie, Go f**k yourself. There is another bad word for all you PUSSIES on the UG!!

STFU and go away. If you hate the UFC so bad then WTF are you doing here? go follow 1 Direction or something else! Bradley wished he makes what GSP makes, so the fact that you have no clue what you are talking about and you hate me and the UFC just GET THE f**k OUTTA HERE.

Yes dipshit, GSP makes big ****ing $$$$! You didnt know that because its none of your ****ing business. Y ou also have no clue what JH makes. Bradley wishes he made what Johnny made too.

Dickhead, you will know what a certain fighter makes if HE wants to say it. I on the other hand will say whatever the f**k i want beacuse i DO know what they make.

OK, I popped in to say hi to the UG. Always fun boys, Dont get butthurt and take shit personal. This is the way i talk and i love talking to fight fans. You know me by now i have been here for 13 years and if you don't like me or the way i talk then you probbably shouldnt talk to me. There are plenty of other personallities and cool people to talk to in the sport. See you on Dec 28th

I don't get trolled. It is normal for people not to like me. I dont expect everyone to agree and like me but i come and talk to everyone even the haters. Its fun!!!! this is part of the business that i really love. thats why i like twitter and i dont have to type so much. OK, now i am really leaving. Nite UG

Yeah, real professional Dana...


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

doubt that would be the real Dana White, speaking like that with the Loretta Hunt fiasco still fresh in peoples minds over the years.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Nope, its legit, he goes on the UG pretty frequently, UG has been full of ufc fighters and staffers for years.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Well DW is abrupt if nothing else lol.

I really don't know what to say about Dana, guy does and says whatever the hell he feels like. Sometimes he's OTT, sometimes people just put it down to Dana being Dana.

Any publicity is good publicity I guess, even if it turns the air blue.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah thank you mate, we're hearing a lot of praise like that this last two weeks on the forum.

Thank you very much, it means a lot to us(!)


----------



## Junaid30 (Dec 21, 2013)

I think your suggestion would be helpful for me. I will let you know if this works for me Thanks and keep posting such a informative blogs.

Thats all I are able to say. You most absolutely have built this blog website into something special. You clearly know what you are working on, youve insured so many corners. thanks


----------



## Gods of War MMA (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you for thanking everyone for nothing in particular brand new member of only 1 post. Am I missing something here??

Whats all the multiple serendipity crap about or is it a foot in the door for spambots? They are breeding like rabbits across the posts at the moment.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

See what I meant in the other thread GOW? lol

It's not as bad as breeding like rabbits........yet. I've got an eye on it, as it's not really spamming none of them have been violated roughly by my ban hammer yet.


----------

